# Kangertech Dripbox Leaking.



## Petrus (18/5/16)

Good Day.
Maybe it is just me, but any of you guys got leaking issues with their dripbox? It looks to me like the seal with the bottle and tube connector are not so good. Sometimes when pressing the bottle, I get a airy sound. I first noticed juice on the bottom of the mod, nowadays I see some juice seeping out by the button. I know I didn't oversquonk.
Thanks.


----------



## Jan (18/5/16)

Mine is fine. Take out the the bottle fill it with water put your finger on the opening and then squeeze to test if you don't have a tiny hole in the side of the bottle.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

